
Matchbox Cars Design and Production (1965) [video] - Overtonwindow
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DRbgYLhc4Y
======
ogfomk
Definitely brought a smile to my face. I loved Matchbox and I liked Hotwheels
cars. I would play for hours and hours. I think the best part of the whole toy
was the size. Easy to put in your pocket as a kid and with two there was a
whole adventure to be had anywhere.

I loved to take car with me on a road trip and just peek through the windows
as if I was driving in the car. Great stuff. Again, the size was what made
these cars a great toy.

------
DashRattlesnake
I liked this one better:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7baalgg9ZDE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7baalgg9ZDE)

It sound like it was from Reading Rainbow.

~~~
djmips
Another one back to the original Matchbox, repeats but a few more details.
[https://youtu.be/d_Yjyy_Rp2A](https://youtu.be/d_Yjyy_Rp2A)

------
amelius
I wonder how many people here, as kids, preferred constructive toys like LEGO
over cars. I suspect most people, but I could be wrong.

~~~
jdblair
I liked to drive my cars around my lego creations.

Of course, my favorite childhood gift combined the two: Expert Builder Set
8860, the Lego car chassis with working steering, differential, transmission
and moving engine pistons. That set is how I learned how the drivetrain in a
car works.

~~~
lttlrck
I loved that set. The differential was a magical thing to 7 year old me. I
rigged up a handbrake using two rack gears that squeezed a gear on the end of
the drive shaft. It definitely spurred my interest in engineering.

------
jimjimjim
Still better than hotwheels.

~~~
bluejekyll
As I remember it, hot wheels tended to have fixed axles, and matchboxes had a
plastic tooth over the axle for suspension. Hot wheels were often faster on
tracks, but matchboxes more fun.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.core77.com/posts/66441/The-Matchbox-Auto-
Design-n...](http://www.core77.com/posts/66441/The-Matchbox-Auto-Design-n-
Production-Process-Circa-1965), which points to this.

~~~
Overtonwindow
Yeah probably the admins cleaning things up.

~~~
dang
Usually I throw a first-person pronoun in there to make it clearer.

